# Ms. Mofet's Farro Salad



## msmofet (Aug 26, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Farro Salad *

8.8 oz. Trader Joe 10 minute Farro
2 tsp. salt, plus more to taste
10.5 oz. container Sunburst tomatoes, halved 
1/4 C. onion, minced
1 TBSP. shallot, minced
1/4 C. fresh flat leaf parsley, finely chopped
1 TBSP. fresh basil leaves, chiffonade 

Dressing: 
2 TBSP. balsamic vinegar
1 (or 2) large garlic clove, minced
1 tsp. freeze dried chives (*OR* 1/4 C. snipped fresh chives added to farro)
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/4 tsp. Freshly ground black pepper
1/4 C. extra virgin olive oil


Fill medium saucepan with water and add 2 tsp. salt.
Bring to a boil. 
Add farro and simmer till tender, about 10 - 12 minutes.
Drain and place in bowl to cool. (May rinse in cold water to speed cooling) 

Add tomatoes, onion, shallot, (chives if using fresh), basil and parsley to the farro, and toss well to combine.

Place the garlic, vinegar, salt, pepper, dry chives (if using) and olive oil into a jar, cover and shake well. (Or place in a bowl and whisk well)

Add the vinaigrette to the salad and toss to coat.

Salad can be served warm or cold.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks, msmofet! Sounds very good.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 27, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, msmofet! Sounds very good.


 You're welcome and thank you. Enjoy


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 28, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet -  Farro Salad*



msmofet said:


> You're welcome and thank you. Enjoy




Lovely salad ..  However, I would use organic  Farro and organic fresh tomatoes.   

Thank you for posting the recipe and have a nice day ..


----------



## di reston (Aug 28, 2017)

I've printed your recipe. I've been looking this kind of dish to do in this excruciatingly hot weather (34°C here today), and both OH and I want something cold and healthy. Your recipe's perfect. With a glass of ice cold light white wine it'll be lovely. Thanks again


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

